
McDonald's removes worker site after fast food flap - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101296435
======
JoeAltmaier
Pretty sensitive, so somebody posted a mild criticism of fast food; what did
they think would happen in an open forum? And what do they think they're going
to do about it when they put it back up 'soon'?

~~~
mathattack
McWhoops! It doesn't seem that strange. If you have an open forum for a
company that has PR issues, people will complain. The crazy thing is that
management is in a bubble that thinks this won't happen.

I recall a class in junior high where they brought a McDonalds manager in for
career day. All the students were incredulous as he popped out the party line
about the world's best burgers. I think you have to believe it to make it to
the top there.

